# My Newest Ride.



## dean724 (Feb 26, 2016)

Based on a 24" Columbia frame....it is 7 speed with front end from a 26" mountain bike which i trimmed down and cleaned up. Hope ya'll like it. Bike is crying for an older type slick made by uniroyal.....looking for one.


----------

